

Hulu to Charge by 2010  - qwirty
http://newteevee.com/2009/10/22/everybody-freak-out-hulu-to-charge-by-2010/

======
terrellm
Good - I hope that means they will stay around and continue to grow. I
certainly don't mind paying a modest monthly fee for quality programming on
demand. It couldn't be near as much as DirecTV was charging me before I
switched to Hulu.

~~~
sidmitra
Just out of interest, what is the maximum price point that will still make you
pay?

~~~
terrellm
Good question and I asked myself the same when I wrote my original response.
It's difficult to get a truthful answer of what someone would pay unless they
are actually paying but I'll try.

My DirecTV was ~$75/month with taxes which cost me around $2/hour based on 1hr
a day. I switched to Hulu because my costs went from $75 to $0. I'd probably
be willing to pay up to $30/month commercial free or $15/month with
commercials.

I do wonder if Hulu will seriously be able to compete with cable when Comcast
is on the board.

------
zaidf
Hulu's CEO spoke at my school about a week ago. From what I understood, they
will charge for shows like Entourage which he said could never be offered
free.

------
there
i'd pay for a live version of hulu with all of the archives available.

i canceled my directv subscription a while back and just download the few
shows i care about that come through torrent rss feeds. if i could watch them
live via something like hulu, but then also access them whenever i wanted
after that point, i'd be a customer.

~~~
Cdawg
Sounds like you need usenet. Well worth the subscription price.

~~~
dpcan
I'd pay $9.99 per month. No more. After that, I just wouldn't bother. I'd pay
$9.99 a month right now if I could have it without commercials or even more
shows, preferably older content like Seinfeld, Friends, and other lazy
afternoon junk.

Don't judge me.

------
tsuraan
If I could pay a reasonable amount for perpetual access to commercial-free
content, I'd be happy with that. As it stands, I tend to buy the shows I want
once they're on DVD, which works out to ~$2 per show. I wouldn't object to
paying a bit more than that to get them in a non-encumbered format soon after
the shows air. I'm sure I'm not alone in that I won't be paying for content
that forces me to watch commercials, or that revokes my viewing abilities when
I stop paying, though.

------
dasil003
Wow, maybe I'm just getting old and cantankerous, but the word freetard is
seeming more and more apropos every day.

I've pretty much abandoned Hulu as Netflix's streaming library grows.
$14/month or whatever is a tiny amount to pay for that amount and quality of
on-demand commercial-free content.

~~~
SwellJoe
I use Netflix a lot more than Hulu lately, but only because I can't play Hulu
on the XBOX, and I hate having a computer running Windows just for TV (full
screen Hulu HD is choppy and slow on Linux). Hulu is dramatically better for
current shows, since Netflix streaming doesn't usually get them until the
whole season is on DVD.

------
larsberg
The crunchyroll model is nice - free with horribly annoying ads and a week
delay on new releases, or pay a monthly fee for increased res, no ads, and
same-day viewing of things aired on TV.

------
tptacek
Good. The fact that it's free means I almost never look there first for
content, because I know what I want won't be there.

~~~
gz
Just like the public library. Or Hacker News. Or... Sorry, but I find your
argument fallacious.

~~~
tptacek
I go to the library for video content approximately: never.

In fact, I don't even go there for books. I know they don't have what I want,
and Amazon does. I go there to work.

~~~
bingaman
Bit off topic, but most libraries have an interlibrary loan system that can
get you pretty much any book you might need, for free. Sorry, but not using
the library is the definition of ignorance.

~~~
tptacek
Wow. Had no idea how ignorant I was. Did you know that you can write books in
your field off your taxes?

------
timcederman
Hulu have not said anything about charging by 2010. I wish people would stop
spreading speculation as news.

------
BigZaphod
I'd be okay with that if they could st... <buffering>

